# Gulp Shrimp $5.25



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

I will be running a special on gulp shrimp for the forum members on Friday and Saturday (March 7-8). The price will be $5.25 per pack.



When you come tell who ever is working that you saw it on the fishing forum.


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

btt


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who stopped by!!


----------

